# afterbirth still hanging almost 21 hours later



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Poppy kidded yesterday morning and the afterbirth is still hanging from her. Someone told me sometimes after a difficult birth it will be there longer, but a whole day? Don't worry, I'm not going to pull it. I can tell it's bothering her. Anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are some pictures of her vulva. It is so red and swollen from us having our hands in there so long trying to get the second baby out. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like a prolapse to me


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Put some Preparation H. on the vulva. If it was me I would probably lute her then give some oxytocin to help get shed of it.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

does look a little puffier than normal. However, to get the afterbirth out, take a small baggie and add some water to it and tie it gently to the afterbirth - within an hour the afterbirth will come out - vet told me that years ago and glad I can share it once in awhile. It works. After that's out, if it still looks puffy, I'd use the preparation H


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Ouchie. I don't have any advice...

Well, maybe I do. At birthing class last night (human birthing class...) the instructor mentioned that you could actually "tug" on the cord to see if the placenta was loose or not. If it was loose from the uterus, then you can go ahead and gently guide it out. I have NO clue if this is applicable - perhaps someone else can say. But after so many hours, perhaps her cervix is closed around it...in which case the oxytocin sounds in order.

Keep us updated!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

YOU DO NOT WANT TO TUG on the afterbirth, I have heard and used the method of holding it up and tying a knot in it if it is draggin the ground. This way the weight of the afterbirth will not drag but will give constant presure againist where it is still attached.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

EXACTLY what happened with Claire a few weeks ago. She was obviously uncomfortable and pushing now and again after about a day. The vet gave her some calcium injections, pitocin and lute, and then she was fine. . . without all that, we'd have had a serious problem. He also gave her a BO-SE shot. He said it was likely a calcium and selenium deficiency. You need to get a vet. . .if you can, explain and he/she might give you the injections to administer. Don't pull on it.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

You can tie it up, and see if it works. Don't pull on it too hard because if the cotyledons are still attached to the uterus wall and you pull out, she will bleed out.


----------



## currycomb (Feb 19, 2010)

i would be worried. infection, prolasp,etc. a vet call is in order. here we just load them up and take to vet to save the farm call expense. can be pricey, but beats loosing the goat.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been waiting on a call back from the vet since this morning. I just tried again. He's out of the office and they're waiting for him to call back to tell me what I can give her. I'm getting very frustrated. I've already tried tying it in a knot but it still hasn't fallen out. 
I'm tempted to try the bag of water but I'm afraid I'm going to hurt her. She's acting just fine, eating and pooping normally. Baby is nursing fine too. I was hoping the nursing would cause a little contraction and help but nope.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I've now tied a small bag of water to it. I'm nervous.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Honestly, the pitocin didn't work for our doe - and it took the vet coming back out with Lute, more calcium and the BO-SE. It looks and sounds EXACTLY the same as with Claire 3 weeks ago.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

did the bag of water work???


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Hoping everything is ok.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My Alpine doe had two huge kids, and although she passed the placenta ok, she still has a very bruised vulva after a week. Looks like yours. I'm supplementing with selenium and calcium and using Preparation H on it.

Alice


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

YES!!!! The bag of water worked in less than an hour. Thank you Whatknott. The vet also gave me some benz. penicillin. I'm so relieved. Thank you everyone. I had to go sit with a friend for a while and had my husband call me the minute the afterbirth fell out. I can't believe the weight that was lifted. Poppy is looking great except for the swelling which I'll watch over the next few days. She's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping. Another lesson learned. Only 6,000,000 more to go.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I am happy to here she passed it OK. Have you used the prep H as others suggested?


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a friend who is a lay vet and she recommends Dexamethasone for the swelling if you can get hold of it. around a 1/2cc.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:


> I am happy to here she passed it OK. Have you used the prep H as others suggested?


Not yet, but I'm going to.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

so glad the bag of water worked!! I am always a little worried after I give advice but I was so thrilled when it worked for my goat years ago and glad it could help someone else. Just so you know for future, it should come out within 12 hours - if it doesn't, try to bag of water!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, you can be sure I'll do it earlier next time. I just thought for sure it would fall out during the night. This was all new to me.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so glad the water bag worked! (and will be storing that little piece of info for later use here - I'm sure I'll need it someday) The HT goat board saves the day yet again


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

ACountryMomma said:


> I'm so glad the water bag worked! (and will be storing that little piece of info for later use here - I'm sure I'll need it someday) The HT goat board saves the day yet again


I know! I love this forum! So much useful information. :goodjob:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Whew! So happy everything is good now


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

My vet showed me a neat trick for the same issue.

He took disposable rubber glove, stuffed the hanging end of the placenta in it, and _sewed_ a couple stitches through the end of the glove and through the placenta to hold it in place. Kept everything neat and tidy so it wasn't dragging around.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

another great idea! I know it sounds tacky, but since they are so hard to keep still, I bet it would be OK to use a couple of staples. It's quick and would hold the glove up there.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I bet it would be OK to use a couple of staples.


Another great use for DUCT TAPE!!


----------

